# 2018-2019 west Michigan



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Calling for 1-2" tomorrow and everyone has is riding around with plows on just waiting for the first flake.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Lots of flakes in Kent County...but if I go further I'll violate the no politics rule.

Weather service is still predicting 4" plus totals. Morons.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

In this thread this is a term you better get used to....It can Stop Now!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> In this thread this is a term you better get used to....It can Stop Now!!!


Can he????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So was everyone caught by surprise...didn't care...or figured contracts don't start until Nov 15 so the heck with the customer?


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

It will be melted by noon. Looks like alot just salted


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It all melts by June 1...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So was everyone caught by surprise...didn't care...or figured contracts don't start until Nov 15 so the heck with the customer?


This stuff doesn't surprise anyone worth their salt...
I didn't have my salter on, but I was watching forecasts, radar and temps most of the evening. It dropped like a stone here when the wind picked up, I headed out to do some early inspections about 1:30 and had to put the salter on and make the call. It maybe early but a glazed parking lot this time of year...if you're not expecting it, guess that guy that just fell on your lot wasn't either and the difference is "You're paid to."


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> This stuff doesn't surprise anyone worth their salt...
> I didn't have my salter on, but I was watching forecasts, radar and temps most of the evening. It dropped like a stone here when the wind picked up, I headed out to do some early inspections about 1:30 and had to put the salter on and make the call. It maybe early but a glazed parking lot this time of year...if you're not expecting it, guess that guy that just fell on your lot wasn't either and the difference is "You're paid to."


Are you implying they're lazy?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes...bunch of slackers, the whole bunch of them...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Yes...bunch of slackers, the whole bunch of them...


K...if you weren't I was.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Looks like we are going to get a good blast Sunday-monday. Calling for 4-8"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pandelirium!!!

Get the bread and milk!!!

Empty the grocery store shelves!!!

It'll move north by tomorrow...


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pandelirium!!!
> 
> Get the bread and milk!!!
> 
> ...


Is that what NOAA said? My bet is on it moving south then.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Who's getting ready for the first big blast of 2019? @Mark Oomkes


----------



## Kingsmen20015 (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm just an hour south of GR. Just noticed my springs might be shot. Other then that im ready lol.I've barely plowed a day so far. How much snow in the forecast for you?


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

2-4 here. Supposed to be more the farther south you go.


----------



## Kingsmen20015 (Dec 9, 2017)

Man I just looked Saturday said only 1in but next week they are calling for 9in. I've only had old plow with 1500. This year I finally got 3/4 ton with a newish plow. Really wanted to try it out. Last year we had a alot more snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drock78 said:


> Who's getting ready for the first big blast of 2019? @Mark Oomkes


Hoping to be able to actually plow/blow the residentials if nothing else.

I'm sure the way things are going, everyone will be out pushing 3/4" if we get it.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

On the NE side, everyone is ready. Plows on. Salt spreaders loaded. Looking for snowflakes. Lol


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sounds like we are going to get hammered by lake effect over the next week


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I love lake effect...


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking to see how bad you lake effect is but just remembered, that intellicast is no more and weather undergrounds radar picture SUCKS BIGTIME.
We need intellicast back

Its almost as bead as a camera in town you can check to see if its snowed there suddenly dissapears for no apparent reason.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love lake effect...


Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrre, maybe complaining about it.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45 said:


> Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrre, maybe complaining about it.......


Its lake effecting right now...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

jomama45 said:


> Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrre, maybe complaining about it.......


Some guys would complain if ya hung them with a new rope.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

I heard kalkaska got about 2ft in the last 24 hours .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drock78 said:


> I heard kalkaska got about 2ft in the last 24 hours .


Lol...I think they were predicted to have 8".


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Plowing that much snow wouldn't even be fun. Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Last time we had that much was January 2, '99. I think.

It was EPIC.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Last time we had that much was January 2, '99. I think.
> 
> It was EPIC.


I dont care to see it, too much breaks in big snow events.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I dont care to see it, too much breaks in big snow events.


Believe it or not, I met a guy yesterday that claimed to originally be from Lapeertucky yesterday here in SE Wisconsin..........


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Last time we had that much was January 2, '99. I think.
> 
> It was EPIC.


January of 99 was epic - I didn't do this then but OMG, three straight weeks here in Holland, drifts up to power lines, berms on the roads up to truck mirrors and a lot of tennis balls on car antennas.

And if you like lake effect, I have a route or nine for ya.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> Believe it or not, I met a guy yesterday that claimed to originally be from Lapeertucky yesterday here in SE Wisconsin..........


I dont believe it, people never leave or get to leave once they are here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bizzie, bizzie, bizzie

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill...ry-before-the-winter-storm-warning/1727906592

I know....file link.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Looks like a couple of busy days for us.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey Bill - I'd love a 10-12 hour shift..............


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

framer1901 said:


> Hey Bill - I'd love a 10-12 hour shift..............


That's only a half a day's work...


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

One less truck to sell


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ouch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How did that happen? 

That's a bummer, looks like a decent truck.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How did that happen?
> 
> That's a bummer, looks like a decent truck.


Probably a curb. Darn Fords. 
lowred:


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sad thing is this 5am start to a foot of snow during the day, two companies are down a truck each, just trying work.

About every other night we have the little talk about nothing is an emergency, it's only snow, don't rush, take your time, be aware and we don't get paid anymore money to get super close to things. There's really no excuse for this kind of thing.

Two nights ago maybe, someone t boned a guy towing a Kubota tractor with a blower around, just no damn excuse.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

The damn snow machine wont shut off.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What a lovely day...


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What a lovely day...


That's more like it, more Richard Simmons type attitude and less gripping.......Thumbs Up


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I almost feel bad for someone to the North... I said almost...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I almost feel bad for someone to the North... I said almost...


Who???


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking for heated wiper blades. Asking for a friend..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drock78 said:


> Looking for heated wiper blades. Asking for a friend..


I'll take a dozen sets.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

And a heated windshield.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

You pay 70k for a truck, you would think they would put defroster strips where the wipers sit


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drock78 said:


> You pay 70k for a truck, you would think they would put defroster strips where the wipers sit


At minimum...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Drock78 said:


> You pay 70k for a truck, you would think they would put defroster strips where the wipers sit


No kidding. Headed seats, steering wheel, rear seats, led headlights, lane keep assist, adaptive steering, moon roofs the size of the whole cab, and god knows what else.

But they still can't keep the damn windshield wipers from freezing up.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I think I am going to make a deflector for the defroster that points right at the base of the windshield


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Brought home a 04 250 gasser thinking my diesel would struggle starting... Can you get frost bite from the steering wheel do you know...?


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Theres a guy by Rockford that makes heated wipers I just heard


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drock78 said:


> Theres a guy by Rockford that makes heated wipers I just heard


Details?


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

What about something like these..

*Wiper parking area defrosters*
https://www.frostfighter.com/clear-view-defrosters-about.htm


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ggb6259 said:


> What about something like these..
> 
> *Wiper parking area defrosters*
> https://www.frostfighter.com/clear-view-defrosters-about.htm


I'll be checking further...thanks for the link.

That's @BUFF backyard.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hope this doesn't piss anyone off..


----------

